# FRP Adhesive Trowel Size?



## tommyxv (Jun 19, 2013)

I am going to be installing a 4 x 4 piece of FRP on a smooth surface. (drywall) What size v-notch trowel is recommended to spread the adhesive?


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

The notch size/spacing depends on the adhesive mfg.


----------



## tommyxv (Jun 19, 2013)

OK, I'll have to check out the info on the bucket when I pick it up. Thx


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

drawing from memory you should be using the smallest vnotch trowel you can get. frp is very thin and has a pretty smooth back so you want even coverage and have it so it doesnt create bulges under neath the panels


----------



## tommyxv (Jun 19, 2013)

Looks like 3/16" x 1/4" V-Notch will do the trick. Thanks


----------

